# JavaFX in Java Einbinden



## Lukas Adler (13. Jun 2012)

Liebe Community,

ich hab jetzt Ewigkeiten herum probiert und komme einfach zu keinem Ergebnis!

Ich habe mit JavaFX Scene Builder eine grafische Oberfläche im FXML-Format erstellt. Nun soll dieses FXML-File in mein Java-Programm eingebunden werden.

Die Frage: Wie funktioniert das ?

Meine JAVA-Code:


```
private  static void initFX(JFXPanel fxPanel){
		// This method is invoked on JavaFX thread
		Scene scene = einladenFXMLFile();
		try {
			 Scene scen = einladen();
			 fxPanel.setScene(scen);
		} catch (IOException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
		fxPanel.setScene(scene);
		
	}

	@Override
	public void initialize(IDAControlContext context) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		super.initialize(context);

		m_fxPanel = new JFXPanel();
		Platform.runLater(new Runnable() {
			@Override
			public void run() {
				initFX(m_fxPanel);
				try {
					einladen();
				} catch (IOException e) {
					// TODO Auto-generated catch block
					e.printStackTrace();
				}
			}
		});
	}

	@Override
	public JComponent getComponent() {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		return m_fxPanel;
	}
	
	
	public static  Scene einladen() throws IOException{
		java.net.URL location = getClass().getResource("URL-MeinerFXML");
		 ResourceBundle ressourcen = ResourceBundle.getBundle("...");
		 FXMLLoader fxmlLoader = new FXMLLoader (location);

		 Pane root = (Pane) fxmlLoader.load();
		 Scene neue = new Scene(root);
		 Stage stage = new Stage();
		 stage.setScene(neue);
		 
		 
		return neue;
		


		
	}
```


----------



## Paddelpirat (13. Jun 2012)

http://www.java-forum.org/scala-groovy-jython-javafx/135891-guis-erstellen-fxml-javafx-gemischt.html


----------



## dzim (13. Jun 2012)

oder auch hier: http://www.java-forum.org/908926-post3.html

Hatte da selbst Probleme ;-)


----------

